# drywall vacuums



## dean11 (Nov 11, 2007)

hi any tips on buying the right drywall vacuum also do they make baggless vacuums any help would be very greatfull thanks Dean


----------



## AtlanticWB (Nov 11, 2007)

Suggestion for rotary drywall sanders:

The most popular kind and the ones we have are the Porter Cable.

Example: Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 7800 4.7 Amp Drywall Sander with 13-Foot Hose: Home Improvement


----------



## AtlanticWB (Nov 11, 2007)

I re-read the post, I am thinking that you are referring to actual vacuums, and not sanders...?


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

I have had good luck with sears vacuums. Just make sure you do buy one that excepts bags and always use one or the motor will fail.:thumbsup:


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 30, 2007)

we have had good luck with the 3 hp ShopVac brand. Much stronger and the sanders head will suck itself to the wall


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

The porter cable vacumms are good,but they are too expensive (about $250).They only last a year for us.We use them at least 3 times a week.What we do is buy the contractors shop vac at lowes and a hose connector.The shop vac goes for about $80 and lasts as long.You lose the vacumm outlet and switch control. Just run the extra cord. Also never go with bagless, the filter will clog up in 5 minutes.The dust will be in the air.The bag prevents that from happening.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

I use Porter cable and kill them at least once a year. Tried Loveless and didn't like it at all.


----------



## OLDSKOOL TAPER (Jun 19, 2008)

We have 2 p/cable bagged vac's and they don't perform aswell of the bagless nilfisk and it doesn't clog,it's not the cheapest tool ,but in the two years i've been using it ,it hasn't let me down,when the p/cable's finally blow up we will replace with nilfisk.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

Currently I'm using the RIDGID 1450 w/ a bag & HEPA filter, no problems so far. QSP are good too, but I can't get bags for it on a moment's notice.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had problems w/ sears vacuums not pulling hard enough. I like the vac to help hold the sander on the ceiling.


----------

